# YES, the Global Knives fit the PM 54A



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

Good to see old fashioned service…


----------



## Sodabowski (Aug 23, 2010)

Yup. Talk about a bargain. Do they carry helical heads in the same price range?


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

wow, thanks for the review Al. Blades for my cheapo ryobi are $17. Thats almost half HD.


----------



## AaronK (Nov 30, 2008)

wow that IS quite inexpensive.

helicals are here, they call them Journal Heads

http://globaltooling.bizhosting.com/products/heads-journal/planer-journal-heads.html

iirc, the price for the portable dewalts is about 1/2 that of shelix. I wonder how they compare?

thanks for the nice find, bertha!


----------



## tenontim (Feb 24, 2008)

I used to buy the blades for my 54a and my Grizzly planer from Global, due to the great price. Now I can get the inserts for my Byrd Helixs that I installed in the jointer and planer. They've got the best price on the web.
Thanks for the post. I didn't even think about Global selling these inserts.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Always good to find a solid company. I've been very tempted by their journal heads for the old lunchbox 735. My gut tells me to invest the money in a stationary planer. At their price point, I'm betting someone around here takes them up on it. Merry Xmas all


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

I have this brand of blades for my 4" Delta Rockwell jointer from another supplier and they were also a great deal , but the shipping was far less as they came through the regular mail , securely packaged and placed in a bubble wrap envelope.
garyet Inc.
Greensdale,WI
53129


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Stellar Dusty, thank you. Like everyone else, I'm tired of getting murdered on shipping. Incidentally, I've got a hankering for a 4" Rockwell jointer. I paused and lost on one here recently on CL. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## jmos (Nov 30, 2011)

AaronK - http://www.holbren.com/dewalt/ Holbren has the Byrd head for the 735 for $450. Global's version is still cheaper at $391, but it's not half the price. Both have the bearings installed.


----------



## jmos (Nov 30, 2011)

Bertha,

Does your PM45A have the quick set knives? I have the Jet with the quick set knives, and I thought the PM54A was similar, or is that only newer models?


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

John, there are no holes in my knives, so I don't think it takes the quick-set. However, I'm no expert on jointers. There are no holes in the cutter head on the knife-side; and two holes on the opposite side that don't match up with anything. Global tooling specifically mentions that their knives won't take the quicksets (no holes), if I'm remembering correctly. Good luck. If I should take any pictures for you, let me know.


----------



## jmos (Nov 30, 2011)

Thanks Bertha. The quick set knives do indeed have holes. I found a source at about $70 a set. I'm contemplating a Byrd Shelix head next time i need knives (head costs $350 from Holbren.com.) If the knives were available at $26 a set, I probably would have forgotten about the Byrd head.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Did you check Global for the helical head? They call them "journey" heads there. I recall that the 6" JOINTER head was around $300 or so. It might be worth a look. I can't check from this computer. The Global tooling site must have a bad word on it or something, lol $70 a set is pretty painful. I wonder if the non-quickset heads can be found used or even new. If I had to pay $70 a pop, I'd probably be looking into a helical head too. I think it's money well spent in your case.
.
Of course, that's if you don't buy an 8" jointer any time soon


----------



## jmos (Nov 30, 2011)

Globals journal head for the Jet JJ6 is $349; not sure why the one for the PM-54A is $303… Holbren has the Byrd for $350, so it's a wash.

I'd love to go to an 8" jointer, but I don't see that happening any time soon; my Wife is great, but even she has her limits!


----------



## tenontim (Feb 24, 2008)

John, Grizzly has the 6" Byrd for $269. You can cross reference the one you need. I bought the one for my PM54 from them. They don't come with the bearings, so if you don't have access to bearing pullers, the one with the bearings installed is probably a good deal.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

^I had just bought my 6" when an 8" Oliver came up. The missus had seen us struggle the jointer into the shop and I didn't have the nerve to ask to do it all over again, lol.


----------



## Brewster (Nov 20, 2011)

Global tooling is my provider of choice.Has been for quite awhile good service , good prices!


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

^Bruce, I just recently discovered them from a LJ post somewhere here. I was very impressed with the few transactions I've made. They keep you abreast of what's going on and they ship fast. Oh yeah, and the prices are great!


----------

